# Problems with setting up a wireless printer with wireless router and laptop



## JulesEven3939 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

If anyone could help, that would be so great. I have an active wireless network connection on my gateway m675 laptop as well as my hp 2510 psc photo-smart printer. To make the printer work wirelessly, I was told to buy a wireless router. I did buy the WRT54GS Linksys wireless router and set it up. 

I had to uninstall my printer software, so I could reinstall it to set it up wirelessly. I want to set up the printer through the network and not through the USB cable. Unfortunately, during the reinstallation, I am getting a message that it could not find the printer. I was setting it up through infrastructure mode.

I was told by a tech that the router isn't communicating with the computer and the printer because all they are all not on the same page. I have individual wireless connections established with each device, but they aren't working together.

I have all the ip address info and stuff if anyone needs it to help me.

Thanks again, Jules


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Your Firewall may be blocking the address for your hardware. 
If it is you will need to add them to the trusted zone.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Few things first. 

Your printer has wireless and a built in Ethernet port as well.

Explain your setup a little more in detail - ISP > Router > CPU (wired or wireless) > Printer (wired or wireless). I would strongly recommend the printer be hard wired to the router, unless for some reason you have physical connection limitations. 

Next you are going to need this link:

HP PSC 2510 Support 

You really need to download this HP utility and run it 4 times to fully uninstall the software:

HP All In One Software Removal Utility 

A little mysterious at first as it runs via a DOS prompt, just download it to your desk top and double click it to run it. Just make sure you run it for the full 4 times.

Next I would assign your printer a static IP address regardless of how you connect it. With your Linksys router, I would assign the printer an IP address of 192.168.1.200, Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0, Default Gateway 192.168.1.1. This can be done via the Printer front panel, but you need to have a network connection for the IP address to actually appear one the "View Network Settings" once you enter the information. Ethernet connection is the simplest way.

I would also download and install this Registry utility on your machine. It is free and works very well except on some of the really fast XP machines. Usually P4 hyperthreads have problems. 

RegCleaner 

Open the RegCleaner, go to Tools, Registry Cleanup, Do Them All, let it run and once complete, Select All, click Remove, click Done, click Exit.

You will want to run this again once you install the printer software, but do not remove any entries with HP associated with the scan. Might be 3-4 entries on the bottom. If you use the tool in the future after the printer is installed, just do not remove the HP referenced entries, otherwise you will get errors when starting the machine for the HP software.

When you install the software, if you connect your printer via a wired Ethernet connect to your network, DO NOT CHOOSE PRINTING WIRELESS, choose printing via wired network connection. Fulling install the HP software, it will take some time. Once installed, open the HP Director (part of the HP Digital Image Monitoring package, this will have the icons for scanning and downloading pictures) and select the last icon Software Update. 

You will probably have a number of both software and firmware updates for this printer. Make sure you do all the updates. If you have firmware updates, sometimes the program hangs, just make sure your printer prints the test page after the firmware update, then you can close and/or kill the process and then run the Software Update again.

I have install just a few of these HP All In Ones!

Hope this is helpful and you have success!

JamesO


----------

